# Alcohol intake - FODMAP diet



## Chris Halliday (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi all,

I am working with the doctors right now to try to figure out how to combat my issues and what exactly is 'wrong' with me. I have assumed Lactose intolerance for some time now but now its starting to interfere with my life on a constant bases and I no longer have an idea what I am eating that is causing it.

I've spoken with a couple doctors and a nutritionalist and currently I am starting the FODMAP diet to try to get anything bad out of my diet. My diet in the past was sad at best. Anyways I am working on that with decent results.

I was taking a lactose pill(2) daily for my assumed intolerance as well, I was starting to take immodiums near daily. I am now off both sets of pills.

So my main question, its summer time here and i'd love to be able to have a couple drinks at the lake etc! I dont drink beer anymore as it constantly bugs me and I have no interest in it anymore. I recently was trying some Vodka Iced Tea drinks but have come to find one of ~5 ingrediance's is fructose. I had a really bad day at the lake a few days ago after having an apple, 2 pear's and a few of these drinks which I come to find all items are to be avoided on fodmap.

I am wondering if there is something else I can be drinking? I like dark spied rum and typically drink it with pop, although that is to be avoided. It appears juices are to be avoided as well. I am open to options and would love to see if there is a better mix for my rum or maybe some other canned drink that is good?

I am in Canada and in a small town so I am not sure what I can get but id be willing to check it out and give something else a shot  I am not a heavy drinker but I like to have a few on a nice day.

Thanks everyone, sorry for me newbie-ness. Still learning


----------



## Ablasingame91 (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm also on the FODMAP diet and while it does not mention it I've noticed that I have a problem with pretty much all alcohol; especially if I have more than one drink. I'm not sure if rum is on your list but it is on the list of things to avoid on the one I was given. I'm not sure if you have tried sorghum beer or another fully gluten free beer but I have had better luck with those. There's a brand I've tried called Glutenberg which was the best but hard to find and a little pricey. Everyone is different so you'll have to try and find what works for you but I would definitely stay away from the rum and sodas.

I hope this helps....


----------



## Chris Halliday (Jun 9, 2016)

Ablasingame91 said:


> I'm also on the FODMAP diet and while it does not mention it I've noticed that I have a problem with pretty much all alcohol; especially if I have more than one drink. I'm not sure if rum is on your list but it is on the list of things to avoid on the one I was given. I'm not sure if you have tried sorghum beer or another fully gluten free beer but I have had better luck with those. There's a brand I've tried called Glutenberg which was the best but hard to find and a little pricey. Everyone is different so you'll have to try and find what works for you but I would definitely stay away from the rum and sodas.
> 
> I hope this helps....


Thanks. Mine doesnt really mention anything about Alcohol aside from knowing the vodka iced tea drinks with their fructose. I did try one gluten free beer but price wise it wasnt for me  I will keep looking, thank you


----------



## Zulila (Sep 6, 2016)

these are some drinks I've been having on low FODMAP:

Cucumber Gin --- gin, muddled cucumber, lime juice, a little sugar over ice

Vodka with OJ & pineapple -- vodka, muddled slice of pineapple, splash of OJ, over ice.

Frozen srawberry vodka daiquiri -- blend 1/2 cup frozen strawberries, 1/2 cup ice, vodka, water


----------

